# NightBlaster 250 yard bulb replacement



## Osbourne (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if the bulb for the Nightblaster scope light is replaceable? I have the 250 yard model. Bought it a couple of years ago from I think Cabela's. Is the camo version with the red lens that flips up.

The filament is broken. I was looking to get a new bulb from the local hardware store.


----------



## Osbourne (Dec 28, 2012)

Autozone had the bulb that I needed. I got the 100 watt bulb instead of the 55 watt. Run time is decreased but I don't have it on constantly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

